# Corporate Gifts



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

Anyone know of any good web sites or any suggestions of good gifts for clients.

As we send these out to a few hundred people we tend to look at the lower price bracket for the majority.


----------



## ferrari-racing (Feb 6, 2005)

Try " Pellacraft " of Mansfield, Notts - excellent quality goods which you can have personalised.


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

i bought a couple of gifts from here : www.stylishwhisky.com May not suit all your clients though. Another place for other gift ideas is www.clydeforth.org - Clydeforth Promotional Products Ltd


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

:roll:


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

Branded USB sticks are always a winner


----------



## rose753 (Dec 12, 2018)

Hello,

can anyone tell me which is the best place to buy corporate gifts at the cheapest price ?


----------



## AndreiV93 (Mar 29, 2017)

Depends what you're after, but I've been using Allwag Promotions for the last few years for different items, and they're always very helpful, have a good range and reasonably priced!


----------

